# A Fighter's Blues - The Film



## adrenaline (Jun 14, 2002)

I just saw this film called ''A Fighter's Blues.'' I personally thought that it is one of the best films I have seen. The story as it says on the back of the cover:

After 13 years of imprisonment, once a Thai Boxing champion Tiger finally released from prison. He finds that his love Pim is dead and she has left him a daughter Ploy. Ploy is hostile at Tiger at the beginning but their relationship slowly improves. But the crisis comes when a Thai Boxing promoter, Sombat challenges Tiger to fight with his Thai boxing champion Tawon. It is time for Tiger to face up of being a real boxer in life......


I recommend this film to anyone who can get hold of it. It is a Hong Kong film so it might be hard to get hold of in the US. I am not sure it is available in any of the big shopping malls but is definetly worth getting hold of.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2002)

From the IMDb:
Ah Fu a.k.a. A Fighter's Blues.

It doesn't seem to be easily available in the U.S. though.


----------

